# omg help live worms in my dipes!



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

i want to die. i took out a poopy diaper from 3 days ago and some worms or maggots were in there. i thought breast feed pooop was supposed to be all sweet and pure. i wonder if the bugs that were flying in the pail, laid some ehggs and hatched? should i rinse her diapers or just wash them quicker than 3 days? will it go away with the cold weather? i think i'll start using liners


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

:


----------



## kbstanley3 (Mar 7, 2007)

OMG!!! I know I'd be creeped out too if that happened! It probably is the weather, though. I say wash them every day or two until it starts getting cool.


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh mama, I'd be freaking.........and DH would be done with CDing!!

I'll bet it was definately the little buggies you had flying around your pail. They were probably "fruit flies", they seem to be pesky this time of year, just as it's starting to turn colder. They will likely go away as the weather cools. Until then, I'd was more frequently, and I'd also rinse as much poo off the diapers as possible.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

ok, THAT would freak me out


----------



## kaylasclothkits (Jun 26, 2007)

CREEPED OUT! *HUGS* my DH would have gone crazy!!! Be sure to put some bleach in that load!!!


----------



## stargazinmama2 (Jun 18, 2007)

This happened to me, too. It was SUPER nasty!!! I *know* that it was because I left the lid loose on the pail, and I saw the fruit flies/gnats flying around, and down in the pail....there was also a fly. I put the pocket down in a bucket with about a cup of bleach.....that killed those suckers







It never happened again. I only wsh every 3-4 days, too. I would wash more often if it kept happening, but I've never seen the gnats or flies around her pail again


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Well that might beat my sippy cup full of Maggots in my dd's bedroom!







uke

I think it is this time of year, the flies are coming in when we go in or out and it's driving me crazy. They have calmed down this week.

I would be running those diapers through 2 sanitary washes! (that super hot, hot, hot wash cycle on some machines). If you don't have that, turn your water heater up just for this load or resort to boiling them.

It would freak me seriously out to find that and I'd probably bleach those babies along with the super killer 180 degree hot water sanitary cycle.








Shutter at the thought of worms in my kids dipes...


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

I dont think I could CD after that... yuck!!!

I'd probably ruin all my diapers bleaching them before I'd use them again. I would be SO freaked out... yuck!

So sorry that happened to you...


----------



## Lucilla (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaylasclothkits* 
CREEPED OUT! *HUGS* my DH would have gone crazy!!! Be sure to put some bleach in that load!!!

Actually, you are not supposed to wash diapers in bleach.....


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
Actually, you are not supposed to wash diapers in bleach.....

I think that is mainly because it will break down your diapers faster. Once in a while, in an emergency (and I think this is one







) it is ok as long as you are sure to rinse well.

Beth


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

We used to get this in ds' poopy dipes occasionally. It was usually the dipe on the bottom (read: in the bag the longest) and when we went a tad too long before washing.

The first time it happened, I called the nurse's line and she told me it was more than likely a bug in the bag who laid eggs. We NEVER saw any worms or anything on ds. This happened maybe one or two more times while we used cd's, and I just chalked it up to my less than stellar diaper washing habits (meaning that I would wait too long to wash them...not that I washed them inferiorly or something) and the fact that we live in the south, where the bugs never die.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lucilla* 
Actually, you are not supposed to wash diapers in bleach.....

Granted, I only use prefolds, so no elastic to worry about, but I use bleach on mine about once a week, and they seem to be doing fine. But, like Therese's Mom said, if I had maggots in my diapers, I'd try anything, even if my diaps lasted slightly less!

To the OP--Yuck! I feel so bad for you! I would have absolutely freaked out!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Therese's Mommy* 
I think that is mainly because it will break down your diapers faster. Once in a while, in an emergency (and I think this is one







) it is ok as long as you are sure to rinse well.

Beth


When I first started suign cloth diapers, I used bleach to soak them (some for up to a week) and also in the wash, I think. It was fine. I did switch to tea tree oil and borax, though.

I never had maggots in diapers, even at a week. How would they even hatch in the water? I think I'd take baby to the dr. or something.


----------



## Living Slowly (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh lord. Maggots and poop - I feel sick to my stomach already, that is pushing me over the edge! If my husband found out we had maggots in the diapers he would be done faster than you can say Chinese PreFold!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

That happened to us too. I was so worried that the worms (which were really maggots) had come from inside my baby! But after much googling, I learned that the type of worms in the diaper were not the type that were ever found in human digestive tracts. Thank goodness. I'm still not sure how it happened; I had changed my baby's diaper at the park, and then put it in a ziploc bag (and then forgot about it for a couple of weeks). I guess a fly must have laid some eggs on the dipe in the couple minutes it took me to put a new diaper on ds.









It seriously grossed me out, and I'm pretty sure I ended up just throwing out the diaper (it was a Fuzzi Bunz).










Lex


----------



## MCKH (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
When I first started suign cloth diapers, I used bleach to soak them (some for up to a week) and also in the wash, I think. It was fine. I did switch to tea tree oil and borax, though.

I never had maggots in diapers, even at a week. How would they even hatch in the water? I think I'd take baby to the dr. or something.

What water? The fly lands on the feces, lays the eggs and the next day or two later they hatch. It's absolutely nauseating but it's bound to happen if poop diapers are left out. This happened to me one time when I accidentally left a full diaper sitting for a week in my garage. I ended up throwing that one FB away. I wouldn't worry about the baby at all.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My house has been taken over by fruit flies AND drain flies. They are bad this time of year and I cannot wait for them to go away. Just a 1/4 cup splash of bleach once and a while won't hurt those dipes. Yuck!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCKH* 
What water? The fly lands on the feces, lays the eggs and the next day or two later they hatch. It's absolutely nauseating but it's bound to happen if poop diapers are left out. This happened to me one time when I accidentally left a full diaper sitting for a week in my garage. I ended up throwing that one FB away. I wouldn't worry about the baby at all.

Um the water in the diaper pail? She said it was in the diaper pail.

of course it could happen if left lying around and not soaking. Isn't that why you put water & stuff in the diaper pail?


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

OMG, I've been driven mad lately by fruit flies and regular flies in my kitchen lately, thanks for the warning be on the lookout!


----------



## MCKH (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
Um the water in the diaper pail? She said it was in the diaper pail.

of course it could happen if left lying around and not soaking. Isn't that why you put water & stuff in the diaper pail?


Oh I see what you are talking about. I use a dry pail and so does everyone I know IRL so it just didn't register! I am sure the OP uses a dry pail, that's how it happened.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I had that happen a few times this summer when we were having fly issues. There's no need to use bleach, unless it makes you feel better. The best way to kill maggots is with boiling water - so a very high temp wash and dry should do the trick - of, if they dont' have any plastic on them, you can actually boil them on the stove. It's really gross, but not life threatening or anything.


----------



## ripcurlgirl26 (May 10, 2006)

This has happened here a couple times too. It's mainly when DH changes the diaper and puts in the pail, but forgots to lock down both of the sides. Then a fly gets in and it's all downhill from there.

So in the few instances where I've had to deal with such disgusting maggots, I've taken the entire pail outside to our patio and rinsed all the diapers off with a hose, so I didn't have to touch them or deal with them too closely. Then it was off to the washer for a super wash and to scold my husband.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG, DH would be so done CD'ing..it was hard enough to convince him in the first place....YUCK!!!


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

EWWWW! {HUGS} We had this once, too (dh didn't rinse the poopy and tossed it on in the pail)...I tossed it.


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

your reply was so funny. when she was talking about water i knew she thought i used a wet pail. i was thinking about starting using a wet pail for poopy diapers. ive been washing poopy diapers as soon as they come off 2wice which is a big waste of water i'll be glad when all the flies are gone and i dont have to worry about this anymore


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought wet pails are not recommended because of the drowning hazard (?)

I think I would rather just do laundry more often than have a bucket full of stagnant 3-day-old poopwater sitting around...

I wash diapers every morning, not a big deal.


----------



## maybe (Aug 2, 2007)

I would not worry about this at all. This actally happened to my momma pads once when i left them soaking in the bathroom sink. Of course it grossed/freaked me out, but I washed them in hot and added about 1/4 a cup of bleach to the wash. I also used a large load cycle to be sure i used plenty of water and gave them enough room to agitate in the wash. I'm sure it was a one time thing.

As for any of you with pesky fruit/or regular flies...Flies are attracted to red wine. If you want to get rid of them, leave a dish or glass of red wine on your counter top. You can also get one of those bathroom soap dishes that suction to the wall and put a little cup of red wine in it. Suction it just above your diaper pail. The flies will land in it and die. Just remember to change it out every other day. Wine will turn to vinegar....and you know how the saying goes. (of course you want to buy the cheapest brand possible, and you only have to do it if you actually see flies flying around) HTH.

marilyn


----------



## maybe (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybe* 

As for any of you with pesky fruit/or regular flies...Flies are attracted to red wine. If you want to get rid of them, leave a dish or glass of red wine on your counter top. You can also get one of those bathroom soap dishes that suction to the wall and put a little cup of red wine in it. Suction it just above your diaper pail. The flies will land in it and die.

I'm sure this goes with out saying, but of course you want to keep any wine out of reach of the little ones.

marilyn


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prensa* 
I thought wet pails are not recommended because of the drowning hazard (?)

I think I would rather just do laundry more often than have a bucket full of stagnant 3-day-old poopwater sitting around...

I wash diapers every morning, not a big deal.


i have so many diapers now i thought i could wash less, the lady at md send me enought to go 3 days between washes, plus i had enought for 1.5 days beofre that, but i just cant go 4.5 days between washes, i dont want maggots of course plus my hampers (2) are full in one day (2 girls) it seems like more washing is more wasted water. i dont know which is worse to waste water or landfill space with the sposies


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prensa* 
I thought wet pails are not recommended because of the drowning hazard (?)

I think I would rather just do laundry more often than have a bucket full of stagnant 3-day-old poopwater sitting around...

I wash diapers every morning, not a big deal.


Ya just keep your kid out of the diaper pail. It's easy. I keep it in the bathroom, anyway. Easy peasy.

Anbd it's not so bad-with tea tree oil & borax, it's way WAY better than maggots.

ANd I got to the laundormat once a week. I don't have my own washer & dryer, so it would be abig deal to wash every day.

I had heard of dry pails, but after this thread, no way would I do that.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I hardly think that just because you do a dry pail you're bound to have this happen. I've used nothing but a dry pail over the 5+ years I've CD'd, and NEVER had a bug issue.
I think the OP was just lucky









And yeah, this would definitely be one situation that I would have no qualms with using bleach!


----------



## MCKH (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
Well, I hardly think that just because you do a dry pail you're bound to have this happen. I've used nothing but a dry pail over the 5+ years I've CD'd, and NEVER had a bug issue.
I think the OP was just lucky









And yeah, this would definitely be one situation that I would have no qualms with using bleach!









I agree. I use a dry pail and the only time the maggots thing happened to me the diaper wasn't even in the pail. My husband had taken it out of the car and set it on a shelf in the garage, to be forgotten about for over a week (blech.)

In fact, I don't know anyone who uses a wet pail. I think the vast majority of mamas use dry. I only do laundry about every 5-7 days because my DD is almost potty trained and I've still not had a problem.

And I agree about the bleach. I am actually a big fan







:


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
Well, I hardly think that just because you do a dry pail you're bound to have this happen. I've used nothing but a dry pail over the 5+ years I've CD'd, and NEVER had a bug issue.
I think the OP was just lucky









And yeah, this would definitely be one situation that I would have no qualms with using bleach!









i'm the op right? how am i lucky to get maggots?


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


In fact, I don't know anyone who uses a wet pail. I think the vast majority of mamas use dry. I only do laundry about every 5-7 days because my DD is almost potty trained and I've still not had a problem.

And I agree about the bleach. I am actually a big fan







:
i've been trying to go 4 days and was told thats why i got maggots, but i dont rise, you probably rinse right? i'm thiking of sending some diapers back if i STILL have to wash every 2 days


----------



## ~Stephanie~ (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yikes! I'll be double checking that my lid is secure on my pail from now on. We also have had some flies coming in the house in the last couple of weeks. It drives me crazy. I didn't even think about them getting in the diapers. BLECH! I would probably use a little bleach myself just to be sure.









We have used a dry pail for over 5 years through three children and never had a maggot incident either.


----------



## kbstanley3 (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebony_vbac* 
i'm the op right? how am i lucky to get maggots?

I think she was being sarcastic when she said you were lucky. Not in a mean way, kind of like if I said, "I'm sooooo lucky, I just lost $1,000 at the slot machines".


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

I've always used a dry pail for all three of my kids and have never had maggots on them. I also don't rinse (I just wipe with TP) and have an open pail. I wash every other day and I don't have stink issues either







:

I was at a cookout a few weeks ago where there was lots of meat on the grill and in less than 5 minutes off the grill, one of the burger patties that was waiting for someone to eat it had fly eggs on it







:

That was gross.

I've never ever considered usign a wet pail since we have a very curious hound dog


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I rinse out the poopy dipes immediately.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

UGH- I have so much to learn before this baby is born. I never gave this kind of thing a thought.







:


----------



## maygee (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybe* 
I'm sure this goes with out saying, but of course you want to keep any wine out of reach of the little ones.

marilyn









I always put my dd's wine in a sippy cup since it tends to stain.


----------

